# Detailing a poo



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

... or rather mr poo! Stacey popped down today and I detailed her car, no correction or anything, just a good clean! The wheels came off to get better access to the arches and wheel backs. Light had faded by the time I finished as we only started at 11 which was unfortunate.

So started off:





































So on with the foam, bilt hamber as normal










To those that say it doesn't work...










Arches:


















Sprayed and brushed surfex hd



















And then at this time I started pushing and stopped taking many pics :lol:

On with the usual wash with glossworkz this time and the tbm










15ml to 10 litres of hard water, foamed very well and cleaned amazingly!










Then detarred using valet pro

Poly clay from carwashnwax picked up a fair amount still, 2001 car never been clayed!










Then glossworkz glaze, nothing to report here other than awesome!

Then tried something new out to me today










One line across the applicator, spritz of z6 to spread it and it went on like a real dream!










Stacey kept telling me I had taken too much stuff out, but I'm currently reorganising it into a shed, obvisouly never used all this today 










So some afters which tbh a load came out rubbish due to the poor light























































And any opportunity...










And finally, a RUBBISH video of the stuff, if it's as durable as I'm told it's a winner. It's awesome stuff, very easy on, even easier off and beads and sheets well. Stacey has promised pics in the daylight to come!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks like a good job!  

Better pics neede James, tut tut!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I know, she's promised some in the daylight, this was more about using black light today! I had no time for pics tbh, wheels off starting at 11!!


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

well smart!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job.

Got some lovely wheels for one of them up for sale. 

Robbie


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Very Nice Job. I've just picked myself up one of these. Brilliant cars.

What wheels are they Magic - Not the Brabus ones by any chance?


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Why is it called Mr Poo?!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know robbie, I mentioned them to her today  shell get back to me on them. Did you get your bbs?

And its nice, but the exhaust... makes mine seem quiet!!! I would love a 450 like this as a daily, you should get one Robbie and join my cool gang


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

ermm a little poetic license with the reg. plate one thinks :wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

dan123elvin said:


> Why is it called Mr Poo?!


Cos a previous owner loved winnie the poo and the plate came with it Pmsl


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

surgemaster said:


> ermm a little poetic license with the reg. plate one thinks :wave:


And I agree, but it ain't my plate :wave:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the afters would look better if they werent blurred as well  :lol:

good job though bud, will be interested in the durability of the CG blacklight


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I know robbie, I mentioned them to her today  shell get back to me on them. Did you get your bbs?
> 
> And its nice, but the exhaust... makes mine seem quiet!!! I would love a 450 like this as a daily, you should get one Robbie and join my cool gang


Ditched the BBS's mate and went Bentley again :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Did someone say bentley wheels!?










:lol:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> And I agree, but it ain't my plate :wave:


lol m8 it wasn't aimed at you,it was a "reply" to dan123elvin's question


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

nice ocd sticker..... where from???


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

sargent said:


> nice ocd sticker..... where from???


PM whizzer, he might have some left. It's awesome, my wash mitt caught the g though and ripped the centre off, but tbh I don't care, still looks awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Good work mate, the exhaust came up brilliantly!

I saw you in Watford the other day, I noticed the sticker and thought I'd seen your car on here.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha really? Where abouts? I've barely had time to drive my car anywhere recently  

and i'm still waiting on stacey to get my some daytime afters! She says the beading is awesome now it's rained a bit and despite having travelled about 80 miles last night still looks great


----------



## jdizzy (May 14, 2010)

Awesome job man


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> haha really? Where abouts? I've barely had time to drive my car anywhere recently
> 
> and i'm still waiting on stacey to get my some daytime afters! She says the beading is awesome now it's rained a bit and despite having travelled about 80 miles last night still looks great


In the car park outside Next/Boots/SportsDirect/Argos etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

was it parked up? 

As I was going in there, someone who was in the left hand lane of traffic cut me up cutting across that roundabout without signalling  just makes me angry! Quite clearly shows left hand lane for tesco right hand for straight on and petrol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah that happens all the time at that roundabout, not good. 

Can't really remember but I think it was parked up when we arrived and then you were driving off, as we returned.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I just did a year old SMART Cabrio this weekend full inside and out protection detail...no photos though just didn't have time! 

The one I did certainly wasn't as bad as that one!!

Nice turn-around though....but seriously could they have enough stickers in the back window!!!???? 

Have to say was the first time I had ever driven a Smart....build quality is good but cant say I like the gearbox...very jerky not smooth at all....aparenly they are all like that though!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You learn to drive with it tbh, its not an automatic its a manual with an automated clutch, you can drive it smoothly once you're used to it, mine isn't jerky at all thanks to stiffer, lower springs. For some reason an odd gear box with bouncey rear springs exaggerates the change. Did it have flappy paddles?


----------



## oop.. (Oct 20, 2010)

nice job.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So stacey got back to me with some afters, I ahve to say I'm a little dissapointed from the beading from black light, yeah it sheets water well but it's not as tight as I migth have hoped. I did a little test though... only the one layer on the roof which the beading is terrible on (pics...) and the beading on the body panels are better but still not there after 2 coats. Wondering, and am going to be testing it furtehr on other cars (the purpose of this detail was for me to try this out and I organised it especially to try some new products out on!) if more coats aid black light further. Afraid not enough peopole will have tried it yet for there to be an answer out there either!

So staceys pics










Me 



















Clean arches










POOOR beading on the roof  but again, it was a test, not all LSP's bead very well, I will be testing it further. there is a slight change between the roof (which is glass) and the tridian cell as you might be able to spot




























And the front panel, which is better but not quite there!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> You learn to drive with it tbh, its not an automatic its a manual with an automated clutch, you can drive it smoothly once you're used to it, mine isn't jerky at all thanks to stiffer, lower springs. For some reason an odd gear box with bouncey rear springs exaggerates the change. Did it have flappy paddles?


Yep it did...didnt really faf about with it too much not my car!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Cos a previous owner loved winnie the poo and the plate came with it Pmsl


Obviously Poo My Self Laughing yea?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice job James, like the Chemical Guys top as well, you seem to be getting into their products now! 

Shame about the lack of beading though, maybe it improves with a few coats? I've been thinking of getting some of this what with the offers being on but not so sure now. Did it add anything to the finish?



maggi112 said:


> was it parked up?
> 
> As I was going in there, someone who was in the left hand lane of traffic cut me up cutting across that roundabout without signalling  just makes me angry! Quite clearly shows left hand lane for tesco right hand for straight on and petrol!


Don't mention that roundabout, really annoys me when people do that!! I also drove past you on Friday morning but I was in an Astra so you wouldn't of spotted me!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes it definitely added to the finish, and sheets water likke a madman. I've sent David a pm to see what I might expect beading wise, but its not like I expected. As it improved with 2 layers I intend to apply several to my bonnet and see how each changes. The protection is definitely there though as seen from the great sheeting that I almost failed to capture. And I've had thr top for a year now!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

How long do you leave it between layers?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

As it said on the bottle, thin thin layer laid down left to cure for 15 mins and 30 mins left between the two layers and a wipe down with pro detailer on one half and speed wipe on the other half


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great work on that Poo, James! Guess that's proof that you _can_ polish a Poo??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yeah cheers jesse, I'm now preparing to do my own car with black light over the winter as another test, different amounts of layers on different panels to try and get the best out of it as I'm still gutted by the lack of beading. Protection most certainly there as seen by the sheeting and the blingy looks it gave I just expected more  but as I've spoken to david about it, I'm pretty sure theres some element of user error somewhere!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> haha yeah cheers jesse, I'm now preparing to do my own car with black light over the winter as another test, different amounts of layers on different panels to try and get the best out of it as I'm still gutted by the lack of beading. Protection most certainly there as seen by the sheeting and the blingy looks it gave I just expected more  but as I've spoken to david about it, I'm pretty sure theres some element of user error somewhere!


The lack of beading could also be caused by the cold panel. It's a phenomenon that I've encountered from time to time with different waxes... Also, by what it says on the product description, I'd gather that the long-lasting, deep shine comes from certain oils being "locked" into the sealant, which means they won't reside on the surface (well for a short time in the beginning anyway) like carnauba waxes, which gives you that massive beading. Also, most sealants aren't known for their beading, but rather sheeting and protection. Give it another go, I'm sure it's good stuff if it comes from CG! :thumb:

- Jesse


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, the handy thing with my car is.... I'm just bringing the bonnet into the house tonight so it will be kept at around 38 degrees and I'm gonna apply it tonight and fully test it! I feel kinda bad that I sent stacey away with a car that doesn't bead, but hey she had her car cleaned and clayed so she's not complaining! Will update when I have more results, hopefully with some more beading!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Erm just thought, does glossworkz glaze have oils in it....? Duh! I used that before the black light which is like a sealant... guessing that's going to have caused issues! I should have tried ez creame I guess :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well stace just sent me this










I would say that was much more like it!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Erm just thought, does glossworkz glaze have oils in it....? Duh! I used that before the black light which is like a sealant... guessing that's going to have caused issues! I should have tried ez creame I guess :lol:


Or top it with a nice nuba and you're set :thumb:!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yeah but I was after trying somehting new for the winter. And the car is now 70 miles away which i can't be bothered to travel just to wax it again


----------

